# Early 2010s Nostalgia (for early/mid 2000s babies)



## MLGNOSCOPE

I consider the early 2010s to be January 2010 - April 2013. An early 2010s kid is someone who turns eight within that time (anyone born from January 1, 2002 - April 30, 2005)

2010-2012 don't get a lot of credit. Everyone always hates on the whole decade but forgets it's beginning. Being a 2003 baby, those 3 years (with a 2009 and a 2013 overlap) were my core childhood, the peak years. There was a lot to love:

iCarly, Victorious, Big Time Rush, Kung Fu Panda: Legends Of Awesomeness, Shake It Up, Ant Farm, Jessie, Lalaloopsy Dolls, Mario Kart Wii, Super Mario Bros Wii, Regular Show, Kirby's Return To Dreamland, Angry Birds, Penguins Of Madagascar, Orbeez, Hotel Transylvania (the original), Super Bass, Dynamite, Fire Burning Sean Kingston, DSis (I consider the 3DS to be mid 2010s kids, I had a DSi XL), Tangled, How To Train Your Dragon, Kirby Mass Attack, Lemonade Mouth, Kirby's Epic Yarn, etc.

I know a lot of you won't know most of the things on that list, but those and more all made my childhood, I figured a lot of other early 2010s kids would get it too.


----------



## q543frodomar

MLGNOSCOPE said:


> I consider the early 2010s to be January 2010 - April 2013. An early 2010s kid is someone who turns eight within that time (anyone born from January 1, 2002 - April 30, 2005)
> 
> 2010-2012 don't get a lot of credit. Everyone always hates on the whole decade but forgets it's beginning. Being a 2003 baby, those 3 years (with a 2009 and a 2013 overlap) were my core childhood, the peak years. There was a lot to love:
> 
> iCarly, Victorious, Big Time Rush, Kung Fu Panda: Legends Of Awesomeness, Shake It Up, Ant Farm, Jessie, Lalaloopsy Dolls, Mario Kart Wii, Super Mario Bros Wii, Regular Show, Kirby's Return To Dreamland, Angry Birds, Penguins Of Madagascar, Orbeez, Hotel Transylvania (the original), Super Bass, Dynamite, Fire Burning Sean Kingston, DSis (I consider the 3DS to be mid 2010s kids, I had a DSi XL), Tangled, How To Train Your Dragon, Kirby Mass Attack, Lemonade Mouth, Kirby's Epic Yarn, etc.
> 
> I know a lot of you won't know most of the things on that list, but those and more all made my childhood, I figured a lot of other early 2010s kids would get it too.




If you were born January 2002, you would be more of a late 00s kid.

I do agree, though, that the early 2010s were actually pretty good. It's really 2013+ that deserves the hate. 2011 was very good and 2012 was the best year of my life.


----------



## Rainbowz

I barely have any nostalgia for the early 2010's and I am considered an early 2010's kid according to that definition.


----------



## Braggan2004

I was born in 2004 and I'm a very late 00s/early 2010s kid

I remember......

-Silly Bandz (every early 10s kids should know this)
-Wii
-Ds Lite (I skipped to 3DS and never had a DSi)
-Elementary School 
-When Nick Jr had Zee and Moose
-We would get those skateboard toys as prizes (though I never knew what to do with them until now)
-MAD (especially Spy vs Spy)
(My elementary school had some 90s stuff and I remember using that projector and a tape player)

-And pretty much everything else you mentioned

I ought to say the early 2010s were AWESOME....but then around 2016, it went downhill and then 2018, the 2010s hit rock bottom.


----------



## q543frodomar

Braggan2004 said:


> I was born in 2004 and I'm a very late 00s/early 2010s kid
> 
> I remember......
> 
> -Silly Bandz (every early 10s kids should know this)
> -Wii
> -Ds Lite (I skipped to 3DS and never had a DSi)
> -Elementary School
> -When Nick Jr had Zee and Moose
> -We would get those skateboard toys as prizes (though I never knew what to do with them until now)
> -MAD (especially Spy vs Spy)
> (My elementary school had some 90s stuff and I remember using that projector and a tape player)
> 
> -And pretty much everything else you mentioned
> 
> I ought to say the early 2010s were AWESOME....but then around 2016, it went downhill and then 2018, the 2010s hit rock bottom.


Do you remember anything from the 2000s?

It hit rock bottom around 2016. 2013 was really bad as well. 2012 and prior are good.


----------



## MLGNOSCOPE

q543frodomar said:


> If you were born January 2002, you would be more of a late 00s kid.
> 
> I do agree, though, that the early 2010s were actually pretty good. It's really 2013+ that deserves the hate. 2011 was very good and 2012 was the best year of my life.


Yeah the early 2010s had the same feel as the late 2000s but with better technology. 2007-2012 had some of the best music. I think that the finale of Victorious (February 2013) or the Marathon Bombing (I live in Massachusetts) ended the good times. The Marathon Bombing is to us kids in New England who don't remember 9/11 as 9/11 was to the country. 

Also, I was born in August of 2003 so I am right in the middle the span of early 2010s kids.


----------



## Braggan2004

q543frodomar said:


> Do you remember anything from the 2000s?
> 
> It hit rock bottom around 2016. 2013 was really bad as well. 2012 and prior are good.


Of course I remember the 2000s. I remember 2006/2007-2009 very well. And I agree with what you're saying about 2012 and before.


----------



## MLGNOSCOPE

Rainbowz said:


> I barely have any nostalgia for the early 2010's and I am considered an early 2010's kid according to that definition.


Do you have any nostalgia for other decades?


----------



## MLGNOSCOPE

Braggan2004 said:


> I was born in 2004 and I'm a very late 00s/early 2010s kid
> 
> I remember......
> 
> -Silly Bandz (every early 10s kids should know this)
> -Wii
> -Ds Lite (I skipped to 3DS and never had a DSi)
> -Elementary School
> -When Nick Jr had Zee and Moose
> -We would get those skateboard toys as prizes (though I never knew what to do with them until now)
> -MAD (especially Spy vs Spy)
> (My elementary school had some 90s stuff and I remember using that projector and a tape player)
> 
> -And pretty much everything else you mentioned
> 
> I ought to say the early 2010s were AWESOME....but then around 2016, it went downhill and then 2018, the 2010s hit rock bottom.


I remember like all of that. I had the alphabet in Silly Bandz and my little sister broke the M one Christmas Eve, I wasn't happy lol. I remember Mouse and Zee too. I remember Noggin as a toddler a little and Nick Jr when I was 4-6. Mouse and Zee were great lol.


----------



## SharksFan99

I know what Silly Bandz are, even though I was basically out of my childhood when they became popular.


----------



## MLGNOSCOPE

SharksFan99 said:


> I know what Silly Bandz are, even though I was basically out of my childhood when they became popular.


They were huge in my earlier childhood, like 2009-2010 (maybe 2011).


----------



## SharksFan99

MLGNOSCOPE said:


> They were huge in my earlier childhood, like 2009-2010 (maybe 2011).


Yeah. They were popular around 2010/2011, from what I remember.


----------



## Rainbowz

SharksFan99 said:


> I know what Silly Bandz are, even though I was basically out of my childhood when they became popular.


You were only like 10/11, so you were still in your childhood.


----------



## Wobotnik04

I actually have nostalgia for the Early 2010s, especially 2012-2013. I even made a Early 2010s commercials playlist; Early 2010s Commercial Breaks: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLnT__KTm7KAwaRXkkzywa1BuRwWQtJiLC
My Early 2010s childhood consists of; Silly Bands, CW Vortexx, Zhu Zhu pets, 2012-2013 Cartoon network, Moshi Monsters, Gangnam Style, MAD, Nickelodeon 2012-2013 including the nickelodeon summer of 2013 and Zee and Moose and a Wii which i got in 2012 AND when Adventure Time and Regular Show still doninated the schedule, Mario Kart Wii was also my childhood including Super Mario Galaxy 2. (I was 6-9 in the early 2010s)


----------



## 481450

SharksFan99 said:


> I know what Silly Bandz are, even though I was basically out of my childhood when they became popular.


They were big in the 2010-2011 school year here in the U.S. Everyone in my PreK-8 school was wearing them on their wrists. My sister who was also born in 1999 like you, had some on her wrist.


----------



## SharksFan99

Rainbowz said:


> You were only like 10/11, so you were still in your childhood.


You're right, technically I was still in my childhood in 2010 and 2011, but I was really more of a pre-teen by that stage. I had outgrown most kids stuff by the time I turned 11.


----------



## Ski

Yeah early 10s were awesome.


----------



## PolarBearxx

I was a teenager in 2010, some reason I love so many things during that year. Sadly, my personal life got in the way, so I couldn't enjoy it. 
webkinz (I still play...)
silly bands
so. much. music. and movies.
youtube ( so many YTers I love got big in that time/started their channel in that time)
stargate was still being made (fav show) netflix had some awesome movies 
HULU WAS FREE (I feel so old remembering those days when hulu was not popular and you could watch seasons of may tv shows)


----------



## meetrow123

i was born in 2010 and i remember all of these things. and thats why i searched it up.


----------

